# A photo of my M1911A1 cutaway...



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I love it!!
It shows even the stubborn ones WHY the recoil spring CANNOT bind even with a standard guide


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

That is awesome!!! Where ever did you come up with that!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That is awesome, nice gun. :smt023 :smt023


----------

